# Wireless network

## Micke223

Hello

I got gentoo on my laptop now but I don't know how to install a wireless network on it. Can anyone help or show me a guide? My laptop is an "Acer Travelmate 2450" if that helps. Thanks

----------

## Micke223

anyone?

----------

## nielchiano

you need to figure out what drivers your wireless card needs.

Usualy lspci/lsusb can help you with that.

----------

## Falador

A quick google search suggests your laptop has a Atheros chipset. Try these

http://madwifi.org/

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

----------

## defenderBG

well... the site given by falador is not bad... yet for your laptop... useless...

you don't need madwifi and you definitly need acer_acpi (and getting the wireless to work is a pain in the a*s) I would recommend you reading this article: http://www.fwconsult.com/acer-install/index.html but only for the wireless

write comment if you can't make it... if i don't answer in a few days.. than pm...

----------

## tazzie_1976

I bought a Acer Aspire 3651WMLi with Atheros chipset.. and my Wifi (with WPA2) works perfect  :Smile:  Still have some fixing to do.. but it works.. I use the madwifi-drivers.. Don't know why but I have to set up my ath0-interface with a static ip.. but that's not really a problem.. I run a script to connect to the router/internet.

I did have some problems after I first got it to work.. the second time no interface was found - the problem was that 1) I forgot to turn on Wifi (button on the side) 2) the module ath_pci was loaded to early - rmmod ath_pci; modprobe ath_pci; - solves the missing ath0 interface-problem.

Here are some good reading:

http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo

For WPA2:

http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/WPA_PSK_on_Both_Ends#TheStationclientSide

note: I do not have acer_acpi as defenderBG writes..

/ Taz

----------

